# How do you change water in a tank with fry?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My killies have had fry. They're all different sizes from extremely tiny to something that looks like a juvenile killifish. But they're very hard to see. The larger ones are easy to spot if you stare long enough, because they move around. The smaller ones are nearly invisible even when moving. All of the babies are usually hiding under the plants near the gravel, but sometimes I spot one higher up in the tank.

The tank is full of plants -- really, it's a mess of plants. 

The parents are pigs and so I feed them a few times a day -- bloodworms and various prepared foods. I also try to feed the babies, and I've been trying a few different things (some of which float and never seem to sink). 

I've always changed the water in this tank frequently and now that I'm feeding so often (to try to feed the fry, and to encourage the parents not to eat the fry) I am sure that the water needs to be changed even more often.

The trouble is, how can I siphon water out of the tank without sucking up the fry? And, once the water is in the bucket, there's really no way for me to tell if there are fry in it. 

To top it off, my eyesight is not great. I'm a bigger threat to the fry than their hungry parents are.

Do any of you have any suggestions?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cover the end of the vac with nylons.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

what he said...


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a chunk of poret foam (smaller holes than an aquaclear sponge) stuffed inteh intake of my Python.. Makes a good scrubby for sides and bottom of the Bare bottom tank too


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

How big is the tank? If it is a small tank like mine, I use an airline hose as the siphon and stick a fine airstone on the end. The airstone is porous and will allow water to pass through but not the fry. Sure, it takes time to drain that way but you can use a few if you like.

That's what I do for my shrimp tank so the tiny babies don't get sucked out.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, thank you, everyone! Why didn't I think of that? <clunking myself on the head...>


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Maureen.

I have some Poret foam you are welcome to have !

PM me if interested.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Stuart. What a great offer! (PM sent) 

Everyday I learn something. Today, I learned what Poret foam is and that it can be purchased in sheets. Slowly, I'm beginning to feel like a "real" aquarium hobbyist.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Where can it be purchased?

Thanks


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

WCL, do you mean poret foam? Stuart told me that he got his from April. I don't know anything about poret foam so have no idea who else carries it.



WCL said:


> Where can it be purchased?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my sheet of fine (30 PPI) grey foam through April.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, thank you Morainy.
Stuart as well.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Just in case, I try to use a coloured bucket that contrasts with the fry. Makes them easier to see!!


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the nylon on the end of the vac hose as well. The only downside was the raised eyebrows from the checkout girl as I was buying nylons.


----------

